# Vintage Dave Moulton Tandem



## bobj (Sep 29, 2004)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/bik/313972350.html
Read about it on his blog
http://davesbikeblog.blogspot.com/
No financial interest here, just a fan of Dave's bikes!


----------

